# تكبير التيار المستمر



## MOUDY99 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن طريقة لشرح كيفية تكبير التيار المستمر مع ذكر اسماء العناصر


وكيف نستطيع تكبير التيار المتناوب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2009)

moudy99 قال:


> هل ممكن طريقة لشرح كيفية تكبير التيار المستمر مع ذكر اسماء العناصر
> وكيف نستطيع تكبير التيار المتناوب


الترانزيستور العادى يستطيع تكبير التيار المستمر
تيار المجمع = بيتا × تيار القاعدة حيث
بيتا = كعامل التكبير
إذا كان تيار القاعدة مستمر يكون تيار المجمع مستمر وإن كان متردد يكون متردد


----------



## MOUDY99 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور بس عندي طلب بتمنى انك تجاوبني عليه وهو ممكن تعطيني أي دارة تكبر التيار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2009)

moudy99 قال:


> مشكور بس عندي طلب بتمنى انك تجاوبني عليه وهو ممكن تعطيني أي دارة تكبر التيار


 المسألة لا تحتاج دوائر
أى دائرة ترانزيستور ماعدا دوائر القاعدة المشتركة تكبر التيار
وذلك حسب القاعدة المذكورة فى الرد السابق


----------



## MOUDY99 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على سرعة الرد ولو بدي اسأل سؤال غبي
ممكن ترسملي أي دارة مهما كانت بسيطة
من بعد اذنك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
تجد كل تلك الدوائر فى السلسلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f27/showthread.php?t=30647


----------



## Almuhammedi (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*دوائر التكبير*



MOUDY99 قال:


> هل ممكن طريقة لشرح كيفية تكبير التيار المستمر مع ذكر اسماء العناصر
> 
> وكيف نستطيع تكبير التيار المتناوب



كبداية أساسية ما قاله الزملاء صحيح. يمكنك أخذ الترانزستور BJT كمثال مباشر. في الحقيقة لايمكن القول بأن الترانزستر عنصر تكبير الكتروني خطي ولكن تقريبا ضمن مجال معين من التيارات والترددات.

عند الحديث عن التكبير الخطي للتيار ضمن نطاق أوسع (مع محدودية النطاق الترددي) يمكن النظر إلى المكبر العملياتي OP Amp u741 أو أي مكبر عملياتي مماثل في الوظيفة. كما هو الاسم فإن هذا النوع من المكبرات صمم خصيصا لأغراض التكبير الخطي ويتألف بالطبع من مجموعة كبيرة من الترانزسترات المقاومات والمكثفات موصلة بشكل يحقق الكثير من الشروط والتطبيقات في دائرة متكاملة IC.

أما إذا كنت ترغب فقط في تكبير التيار ولو بشكل غير خطي فيمكنك توصيل دائرة ترانزستر أو أكثر بشكل تتابعي Cascade مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار 
















كما ترى في حالة تكبير إشارات التيار المتردد نحاول دائما ترشيح الاشارة بواسطة مكثفات أو مكثفات مع مقاومات بحسب الغرض المراد. فإذا كنا بصدد ترشيح الترددات بشكل عام من التيار المستمر تكون وضعية المكثفة على التسلسل مع دائرة الإشارة بينما المقاومة تكون على التوازي مع مدخل تكبير الاشارة.

أتركك مع نماذج مختلفة...






وهذا هو النموذج العام للدائرة المتكاملة Opamp 741






بالتوفيق


----------



## MOUDY99 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب مانوع الترانزستور الموجود في الدارة واين الدخل واين الخرج


----------



## MOUDY99 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وماقيم المقاومات شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Almuhammedi (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكل هو عام.
عند الحديث عن القيم فيجب أولا معرفة نوع الدائرة التي نحن بصددها.
عند تحليل دوائر التيار المستمر، توضع المقاومات على الترانزستور بحيث تحقق شرط الجهد بين الباعث والمجمع أكبر أو تساوي جهد العتبة (0.7 فولت عادة) وكذلك شرط عدم الإشباع (أي أن تظل قيمة معامل التكبير بيتا × تيار القاعدة أقل من تيار الإشباع والذي يتعدى المنطقة العاملة Active region). يتم معرفة هذه الشروط عادة إما من مخطط البيانات المرفق لهذه العائلة من الترانزسترات أو بإجراء مجموعة تجارب عند تيارات في القاعدة مختلفة وتحديد نقاط عمل الترانزستر ممثلة بتيار المجمع.

أما عند دراسة الإشارات والتي ينجم عنها تيار متردد فيجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار النطاق الترددي للترانزستر بالإضافة للمعلومات السابقة عن التيار المستمر. هذا يعني اختيار قيم المكثفات والمقاومات ذات الصلة بعناية بحيث تتوافق مع المقاومة (الممانعة) الناشئة عن التردد.


----------



## عمار القائد (16 مايو 2015)

الاخوة المهندسون
عندي لوح شمسي 150w وبطارية200Ah وهي لا تتعبأ بشكل كاف،
هل ممكن اعمل تكبير للتيار الخارج من اللوح لتتعبأ بشكل أسرع، أو من البطارية الى الاجهزه المستخدمة لكي تصرف بشكل اقل،
أرجوا المساعدة، والشكر لكم مقدما.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مايو 2015)

كم فولت يخرج هذا اللوح الشمسى؟


----------



## عمار القائد (17 مايو 2015)

الفولتية الخارجة من اللوح تصل الى23v والتيار يصل إلى 6.3 تقريباا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مايو 2015)

أخى
لو قسمت سعة البطارية 200 على تيار اللوح 6.3 ستحتاج 31.7 ساعة للشحن وهذا لا يتوفر فى يوم واحد
عند تقليل الجهد من 23 إلى 15 ما يكفيى للشحن قد تستطيع الوصول إلى 1.5 مرة مثل 6.3 و هذا يحتاج 31.7/1.5 أى 21 ساعة شحن وهو أيضا غير متوافر فى يوم واحد لذا هذا اللوح غير كافى لهذه البطارية


----------



## عمار القائد (18 مايو 2015)

اشكرك
بس لو سمحت ممكن تعطيني الدائرة التي تكبر التيار هنا للشحن السريع وتخفيض الجهد بحيث نحصل على أفضل تحسين للشحن مع المحافظة على البطارية من الجهد العالي
اعني أفضل حد أعلى ممكن، وحتى إن لم تمتلئ.
جزيل الشكر يا مهندس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2015)

هذه هى الدائرة
http://www.next.gr/circuits/19v-dc-regulation-circuit-diagram-l39812.html
و يمكنك باستخدام ترانزيستور يتحمل تيار أكبر أو ثلاث منها على التوازى أت تحصل على 9 أمبير
لكن المشكلة فى تصميم الملف إذ يجب أن يتحمل هذا التيار دون أن يتشبع كما يناسب التيار النبضى أيضا لذا يفضل أن يكون قلب فرايت و سيحتاج الأمر لبعض التجربة و الخطأ


----------



## عمار القائد (20 مايو 2015)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير
للمعلومة انا مبتدأ اتثقف في هذا المجال وغالبا ما ابحث عن الدوائر الاسهل.


----------

